# Kevin Olusola - Amazing Music!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

... will not be to everyone's taste, but for me, simply superb musician. Plays cello and is a human beat-box, this video shows how good he is (all beats are him!):






If acapella is your thing, Allie went to see him live in Pentatonix in Glasgow, amazing apparently - I'm gutted I missed it... As said, not everyone's taste but for me, great to listen to


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice one... quite enjoyed that.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I really enjoyed that, like you said great to listen to.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty good. Some of these modern tracks done on classical instruments seem to get a bit over poncified in my opinion. This example was done very well, enjoyed it. Thanks.


----------

